# Seeing Wolves In ND



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

Has Anyone been seeing any wolves I guess they've been seeing some black wolves around Sheynne I was wondering if anyone else has been seeing any.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

probably a black lab.  no doubt there are wolves in ND, just very few. 
xdeano


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I was walking for pheasants last year in my Bowhunting spot "after I shot my deer" and I jumped a dog/wolf. I still don't know what it was, but if it was a coyote, it was the biggest dog I have ever seen. the tracks were huge. It jumped up about 5 yards infront of me and scared the $HIT out of me.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

the only place in ND I could see there being a population, even stray wolves is the northeast corner of the state in the pembina hills, there are always sightings, but the validity of them is uncertain. with the elk, moose and deer, and plenty of wooded acres, I believe here, if anywhere in the state could hold wolves.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah, I know there are wolves up in that area....I have seen pictures


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

April of '04, I-94, mile marker 335, north side of the road. Myself and two buddies. It was mid-morning (no one had been drinking yet) and the wolf looked at us from the other side of the barbed-wire fence that borders Interstate. He didn't look through the fence, his head was over the top of it. There used to be sort of a creek/coulee there, but they dozered it out a year or two ago. I had the wolf in my 10x Leica binocs for over a minute at less than 100yds, I got a good enough look.


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

I hunt quite abit around here and I have never seen one. But there are people who claim to see them quite a bit. But talking to the cattle ranchers and such they don't seem to see them either. Iam sure that there are some that could pass through But I don't know


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

there has been the odd wolf in the NE corner of the state but it is rare in ND


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Wolves are more common in ND than people want to admit - kind of like the cougar discussions that occured over the past 2-3 years.

One was harvested in SE ND approximately 4 years ago, that hide is in the NDFHTA fur collection that is used at the Pathways to trapping in the ND State Fair booth. Two years ago one was shot in the Upham area, I beleive fines were issued on that one. An APHIS Trapper collected one last year in the Towner area while doing ADC coyote work using M-33's. A very reputable person pulled snares last winter by Butte because of two wolves coming to a bait station that was set up for coyotes. I have seen wolves in the Turtle Mountains and surrounding area each year over the past three years.

Are they common, no, but I feel that areas definately have micor-populations of them!


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I live in Devils Lake and my buddy said he had a small "pack" running around on his farm harassing cattle and I didn't believe him so I went one night to take a look. Guess what, they were wolves, and they were harassing the cattle. Game and Fish was called and they came and got em and took them away don't remember if they darted them or trapped them. What I'm guessing was the male of the group was huge. I would guess his shoulders were over my waste.


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

I don't mean do sound like a skeptic, but I guess I will be wearing that hat. Who did what? How many where in this pack?

GNF doesn't really do animal damage work, they rely on the State Trappers (APHIS) to do that and the one from that area, a good friend never mentioned anything about this. You can bet I will be asking him next time I see him.

You seem to have had a good look at them, did any of them exhibit a "mane" look to the nape of the neck? Also what color variations did the pack exhibit? Sorry but I have to ask questions!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Trapper62 is right about the one taken in Towner by ADC w/ M-44, there was also one taken the year before that on a snare over by carrigton. I've never seen any myself. They are over in the t mountains and pembina hills area also west of garrison area that i know of. I did see a suspicious den on a wash out area last year that I could easly crawl into, way out west near the border. It had some bones around it. yeah there around.

Trapper62 i wear the skeptic hat as well.

The "pack" near Devils Lake i didn't hear of. I'm am originally from there and haven't seen or heard of any. I do know years back there was a documented sighting south of Lakota in those *******. APHIS would have been the ones to take care of the problem with the cattle guy.

xdeano


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I said "pack" not meaning a large number. There were only three if i remember right. We watched them in the dark from one yard and with lighting from his uncles yard which is maybe 200yds away behind them so they were shadowed. His uncle was up all night every night outside with his rifle and spotlight watching the cattle to make sure none were killed. I didn't actually get a look at them in the daylight but my friend and his uncle both did and they had no doubts that they were wolves. A few days after i saw them my friend told me the G&F had taken them away. Whether someone else had trapped or darted them for the G&F i don't know. Maybe it was this APHIS that took care of them too, but it was the G&F that was contacted about them and I thought it was them that took care of the problem. Maybe I'm wrong?


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I just tried calling him to ask him who and how they got them but no answer. I'll try again later or tomorrow and let you know.


----------



## bighunter (Oct 25, 2005)

Actually a State Trapper trapped one last year north of valley city.it was caught in one of his snares unfortunatley it was put down would like to see the population grow also a couple years back out By Alexandria ND Me and a friend seen a pack of 6 Jsut west of watford City..CRAZY


----------



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

There also was the one shot about 6 or so years ago east of Watford. The guy who shot it said that there was a pack. But west of watford there has been quite a few different sightings as well as north of Watford. I myself have never seen one but I also haven't seen a mountain lion and I am in the area where they are killed at quite a bit.


----------



## Ithaca1 (Nov 24, 2003)

Triple B said:


> the only place in ND I could see there being a population, even stray wolves is the northeast corner of the state in the pembina hills, there are always sightings, but the validity of them is uncertain. with the elk, moose and deer, and plenty of wooded acres, I believe here, if anywhere in the state could hold wolves.


Believe me when I say there are more wolves in this state than you think. Several have been killed in western ND over the last 10 years sightings have been more frequent. To judge a population on ground sightings is inaccurate. I will guarantee there are more coyotes in some areas that most hunters see. These animals survive by being elusive and shy.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

Ithaca1 said:


> Triple B said:
> 
> 
> > the only place in ND I could see there being a population, even stray wolves is the northeast corner of the state in the pembina hills, there are always sightings, but the validity of them is uncertain. with the elk, moose and deer, and plenty of wooded acres, I believe here, if anywhere in the state could hold wolves.
> ...


I still don't buy it, i am a man of science, I do believe their may be some wolves in the state, but if there are so many killed then why doesn't the public or even the game and fish hear about it? i am pretty skeptical on what some peoples defintion of a wolf is. i know alot of farmers and others who claim they see wolves, but in reality couldn't tell the difference between a german shepard and a poodle. if there really was a sustainable population in ND, we the public would know more about it. not only that but the game and fish would know about it. moutain lions yes. Wolves, I am pretty skeptical.


----------



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

Triple B, it is called the SSS. Lots of people doing it and noone knows. Why would some rancher want to let the G and F know about these, so what they will come down and really protect them.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

its still gonna take more than a he says, she says to convince me, big coyotes, thats what most people see, maybe an occasional wolf, but it seems highly unlikely.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Why would the general public have to find out? There is a lot of things we don't hear about im sure. But, I hear you on that random guy seeing a wolf, haha, just the other day I :eyeroll: had a guy tell me about a 100lb coyote he's been seeing


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Why would the general public have to find out? There is a lot of things we don't hear about im sure. But, I hear you on that random guy seeing a wolf, haha, just the other day I had a guy tell me about a 100lb coyote he's been seeing


----------



## Ithaca1 (Nov 24, 2003)

The majority of the ND public did not believe we had mountain lions until people started shooting them. Ranchers and hunters have cut tracks in the Badlands for many years and a few sightings had been made which were not "confirmed the NDGF". I am not saying that ND is infested with wolves but their is definitely a population spread across the state from MT border to the MN border. Most of these populations seem to be above Highway 200. I can name a least 7 individual wolves that have been killed in this state in the last 15 years. I have friends that live in MT, ID, WY, Sask, Alberta, MN, Manitoba and they all have there share of wolves. Do they see them? Not very often. I have been fortunate enough to see a ND wolf about 5 years ago in NW ND while hunting sharptails at a distance of 10 yards until he finally disappeared at approximately 700yds. I have had rancher friends that have dealt with foal and calf losses from wolves in ND also. I understand your doubts in reference to lack of numerous visual sightings but again I repeat wolves survive by avoiding human contact. I have a rancher friend in Wyoming and between hunters, goverment trappers, and ect they took 33 mountain lions off his ranch in a period of 2 years. The only cats he had ever seen on his ranch of approxiately 67,000 acres were up in a tree with his hounds bawling treed.


----------

